# Ideal EQ Natural Lawn Fertilizer at Menards



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Has anyone seen or used the Ideal fertilizer they're selling at Menards?

Ideal™ EQ Natural Lawn Fertilizer - 2,500 sq. ft.

It's 4-3-0 (NPK).

With Nutripel whatever that is.

Price isn't terrible.

https://www.menards.com/main/outdoors/gardening/lawn-plant-care/lawn-fertilizers/ideal-trade-eq-natural-lawn-fertilizer-2-500-sq-ft/2601300/p-1505197670076.htm


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Has anyone seen or used the Ideal fertilizer they're selling at Menards?
> 
> Ideal™ EQ Natural Lawn Fertilizer - 2,500 sq. ft.
> 
> ...


"Exceed class A" Sounds like a biosolid. Funny that they have the same numbers as last year's milo, including package size. Lol.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Yep, I found online where they confirm it's a biosolid. Made by the same company (EC Grow, a subsidiary of Eau Claire Co-op Oil Company) that makes all Menards' fertilizers such as Simp1ify, maxlawn, Menards premium, forever green, etc. They also make tons of other "professional" and wholesale fertilizer products as well as other things. They're even located right next to the Menards HQ and/or distribution center.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

So it's like a house brand? Right now it's not on sale but still with 11% rebate is $9.76 so once on sale it could be a good buy.

They either never have Milorganite on sale or it's always out of stock at the one near me.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

A lot of people are in love with milo but I just lump that into the in love with biosolids group. I would buy any biosolid just depending on price and analysis. I know its not helpful but in the DC area, they sell biosolids by the cubic yard at $3.50. They use their loader and dump it in the back of your pickup.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> A lot of people are in love with milo but I just lump that into the in love with biosolids group. I would buy any biosolid just depending on price and analysis. I know its not helpful but in the DC area, they sell biosolids by the cubic yard at $3.50. They use their loader and dump it in the back of your pickup.


They sell biosolids near me as well but it's a weird fluffy type with no easy way to spread it. And it's free.


----------

